# Doubling my cupcake recipe issues



## sonyaw (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi my name is Sonya and I recently started a cupcake business. My issue is doubling my recipes. I currently create my recipes that make a standard bakers dozen cupcakes but find that when I have experimented with changing my recipes and doubling them up something happens with my batter. I kind of know that it is due to the sugar, fat and dry ingredients content. There has to be a happy balance that is throwing me off. Please help any pointers?


----------



## cowtownbrewster (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Sonya; are you using a muffin or creaming method for mixing up those cupcakes?

http://pastrychefonline.com/mixing-methods/

If creaming, you maybe need to be adding in your dry and wet ingredients in 'stages' - blend each separately, and then add them only half or a third at a time, alternating dry and wet. This might help incorporate all the ingredients without altering the gluten production too much.

If you're using the muffin method, small batches are easier to fold together, even if they are more work.

Without more info on how you're altering your recipes, or what's changing in the batter and final products, there's not much more I can help with. Good luck!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

What is happening to your batter and the finished product?


----------

